# No More Turning Off Your Kindle In-Flight



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2013)

No More Turning Off Your Kindle In-Flight: Why the FAA's Changing Airplane Electronics Rules - by Neal Ungerleider/ Fast Feed/ FastCompany.com

In the face of pressure from airlines, legislators, and the public, the FAA's preparing to announce a change in policy for in-flight electronics.

By now, travelers know the in-flight no-electronics ritual. Minutes before takeoff and landing, flight attendants prowl the aisles for stragglers who can't pull themselves away from their iPhones and Kindles. But this ritual is expected to change soon--a federal advisory panel of government and aviation industry officials is expected this week to recommend the FAA revise electronics rules in-flight and make them much more flexible.








Richard


----------



## cindi (Sep 26, 2013)

I love that idea.  I always read on flights and hate having to turn off and stow my kindle.

And it is always in the good part !


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 26, 2013)

cindi said:


> I love that idea.  I always read on flights and hate having to turn off and stow my kindle.



It's my understanding you can currently use your Kindle (and similar devices) if you disable the "Wi Fi".   At least that's what I was told and did last flight.


----------



## channimal (Sep 26, 2013)

"anything with an off/on switch must be off during take-off and landing and may only be turned back on when the Captain gives the indication that it is safe to do so"..

Just because the FAA may allow it..don't be so sure the airlines will quickly enable this policy on their flights


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am always amazed by the videos on YouTube of people videoing while taking off and landing on an airplane. I am also surprised when new outlets show someone's footage of an emergency landing on some news story. Really, should we be using our personal electronics to video while an airplane is making an emergency landing?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 27, 2013)

I was always a bit bumfuzzled by having to power down an e-ink Kindle- or other e-reader for that matter. The only thing it uses power for is changing the display. Once the screen is painted, it's like an Etch-A-Sketch. No power is used.

Soon enough there will be new rules to comply with. Why do I get the feeling the airlines will find a way to make money from it. Credit-card USB power ports anyone?

Jim


----------



## persia (Sep 28, 2013)

Surprised the ban lasted this long considering the fact that there's no science behind it.  OMG it transmits/receives on a frequency totally unrelated to anything we're doing on the plane, better ban it.

The whole ban starts to look bad when you sell in-flight wifi.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

The problem I see with this is that they still plan to ban cell phone use. Well if a cell signal is a problem, how are they going to prevent people from using their data connection on their cell phone during take off and landing? It was easier before, no electronics. Now they have to say electronics are okay but you can't use your cell signal? They can't check everyone's phone to make sure it is in airplane mode. You also can not tell the difference now between a tablet that has a cell antenna and one that doesn't.


----------



## persia (Sep 28, 2013)

Digital mobile phones don't work on planes.  If you've ever "accidentally" left your phone on you'd notice that the signal is lost shortly after take off until shortly before landing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2013)

FAA Committee Thinks Smartphone and Tablet Use Should Be Allowed During Take Off and Landing - by Mat Smith/ Engadget.com

"...A 28-member committee, created by the Federal Aviation Administration itself, has offered up its recommendation that flyers should be able to use "most" devices during takeoff and landing. Data-based activities and voice calls would still be prohibited, but the group recommends that passengers should be allowed to watch videos, type away at documents, listen to music and more when planes take off and land...If the FAA decides to progress with these recommendations (although it certainly doesn't have to), changes could occur as soon as early 2014. However, timing will depend on how the FAA decides to roll out implementation. However, according to industry officials, if it's done airline by airline, it could well take longer. We'll continue to pack a paperback for now."







Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2013)

persia said:


> Digital mobile phones don't work on planes.  If you've ever "accidentally" left your phone on you'd notice that the signal is lost shortly after take off until shortly before landing.



The problem is that they still work for a period of time. And based on Richards last post, they intend to still ban voice and data activities. The problem I see is how do they prevent data based activities? How do they know that their data connection is off?


----------



## cindi (Sep 29, 2013)

I always thought that the possibility of all those devices turning into dangerous flying objects was the main objection to using them during take off and landing? 

I never did believe that they interfere with the pilots systems as a reason.  If so, how can they offer internet during the flights? Oh, wait, it's cuz we are paying for it.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 29, 2013)

cindi said:


> I always thought that the possibility of all those devices turning into dangerous flying objects was the main objection to using them during take off and landing?
> 
> I never did believe that they interfere with the pilots systems as a reason.  If so, how can they offer internet during the flights? Oh, wait, it's cuz we are paying for it.



The pilots I've spoken with day it's interference with the navigation system.  My guess is that takeoff and landing are the most crucial times so they want no chance of problems.   

During the flight the system is mostly on autopilot.   But still I don't understand it all.  What's the difference of me using my phone on the plane versus outside of the plane.  The cell towers out out a lot more power and would be more likely to cause interference.   Like it or not cell signals pass through us all the time as well as the planes. 


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 29, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> The pilots I've spoken with day it's interference with the navigation system.  My guess is that takeoff and landing are the most crucial times so they want no chance of problems.
> 
> During the flight the system is mostly on autopilot.   But still I don't understand it all.  What's the difference of me using my phone on the plane versus outside of the plane.  The cell towers out out a lot more power and would be more likely to cause interference.   Like it or not cell signals pass through us all the time as well as the planes.
> 
> ...



The aluminium tube of the plane acts like a faraday cage so the phone keeps upping the radio power to max to try to find a tower. 

Anyways. Phone towers are always closer to you than air to land (in flight)  

To use cell phone in flight. You need tech like on a cruise ship. A base station on the plane and then a plane to ground radio. Like gogo do for WiFi. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persia (Sep 29, 2013)

This sounds like something the Mythbusters should investigate!


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 30, 2013)

persia said:


> This sounds like something the Mythbusters should investigate!



It's not a perfect faraday cage due to those pesky windows that allow the signal to escape. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persia (Sep 30, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> It's not a perfect faraday cage due to those pesky windows that allow the signal to escape.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



I get the feeling the interference is a myth, much like the mobile phone petrol pump story.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 30, 2013)

persia said:


> I get the feeling the interference is a myth, much like the mobile phone petrol pump story.



But that is not a myth either. 
1) lack of concentration filing car and chatting on phone leads to spills
2) dropping phone can cause battery disconnects or other sparks around volatile fumes. 
3) more tenuous, the microwave heating of the air by the phone. 

1 and 2 are reason enough though. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, but slamming your car door shut could theoretically cause enough static electricity to ignite gas fumes. So, I assume you climb out the window?


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 1, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Yeah, but slamming your car door shut could theoretically cause enough static electricity to ignite gas fumes. So, I assume you climb out the window?



But your car door is not directly next to the gas filler cap.

Note - I may have got wires crossed a little here.  Switching a phone off to fill up, unnecessary.  Prohibition on using a phone while filling up, necessary.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 1, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> But your car door is not directly next to the gas filler cap.
> 
> Note - I may have got wires crossed a little here.  Switching a phone off to fill up, unnecessary.  Prohibition on using a phone while filling up, necessary.



http://www.snopes.com/autos/hazards/gasvapor.asp


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 1, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> But that is not a myth either.
> 1) lack of concentration filing car and chatting on phone leads to spills
> 2) dropping phone can cause battery disconnects or other sparks around volatile fumes.
> 3) more tenuous, the microwave heating of the air by the phone.
> ...





Ken555 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/autos/hazards/gasvapor.asp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Ok so that negates point 3 which I already said was tenuous.
How about 1 and 2?

And while we are at it do you or someone else want to go on to dispute an aircraft is a partial faraday cage.  It works as a pretty good one when lightning strikes but does leak some cell phone signal.

Ask andy wireless network engineer about the challenges of strong cabin wide wifi because of the airframe structure!


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 1, 2013)

persia said:


> I get the feeling the interference is a myth, much like the mobile phone petrol pump story.


So you have 180+ 2W radios all trying to get a signal out of any leak in the cabin.  That is 360W of radio transmission and you don't think that has the potential to cause RF interference?  A base station on average puts out 100W of power, so put 3+ base stations inside the plane and you don't think that much radio has the potential to cause RF interference!
If you leave your phone next to your headphone cable you can hear the RF interference in puts out.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you suppose that FCC and FAA and NTSB are monitoring TUG to see what the REAL experts think about (a) cell phone and online convenience and (b) aircraft safety? Do you think ANY of them will have the guts to issue a blanket approval without getting cover from the rest?

I doubt it too.

Lets wait and see what they decide. Don't hold your breath for a quick decision that will fly (pun intended) across all airlines in all equipment. If you do, you'll match Jet Blue.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2013)

Aircraft Can Handle Electronic-Device Use, Panel to Tell FAA - by Jack Nicas and Andy Pasztor/ Business/ The Wall Street Journal.com

"A federal advisory committee is set to tell the Federal Aviation Administration that many aircraft flying today are largely ready to handle passengers using their electronic devices during all phases of flight, including takeoffs and landings, a committee member said.

The committee limited its recommendations to electronic devices that are not connected to the Internet, said two people familiar with the report. If the FAA follows the recommendations, fliers could read e-books, listen to music or watch movies during takeoffs and landings if the content is saved on their devices.

The FAA-commissioned report will urge the agency to expedite the approval of electronic devices during takeoffs and landings on newer aircraft types that have shown they can tolerate potential electronic transmissions from the devices, the member said. The report will also provide a framework for testing the transmission tolerance of older aircraft types, said the member..."


I'm not sure if this link will work - I hope it gets past the firewall.
Addendum: Didn't work for me - I wasn't able to see the article from Tug.

Richard


----------



## persia (Oct 1, 2013)

Put it to the test.  Put 180 mobile phones on a plane and call them all at once, see if there is any interference.  The fact that such a simple experiment has not been done leads on to believe that the ban is based on bad science.  Back home in Australia virtually every railway bridge crosses a road perpedicularly, even if you have to do incredible bends.  The reason?  Australian engineers believed that if you didn't do it that way the force of the cars moving on the bridge would suck a train off the tracks otherwise.

Like the mobile phone and service stations myth people adjusted their habits because of belief.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 2, 2013)

persia said:


> Put it to the test.  Put 180 mobile phones on a plane and call them all at once, see if there is any interference.  The fact that such a simple experiment has not been done leads on to believe that the ban is based on bad science.  Back home in Australia virtually every railway bridge crosses a road perpedicularly, even if you have to do incredible bends.  The reason?  Australian engineers believed that if you didn't do it that way the force of the cars moving on the bridge would suck a train off the tracks otherwise.
> 
> Like the mobile phone and service stations myth people adjusted their habits because of belief.


Which plane?

Airbus A300
Airbus A300-600
Airbus A310
Airbus A320/319/321
Airbus A330
Airbus A340
Airbus A380
ATR 42 and ATR 72
Boeing 717
Boeing 737-100/200
Boeing 737-300/400/500
Boeing 737-600/700/800/900
Boeing 747-100/200/300/SP
Boeing 747-400
Boeing 747-8
Boeing 757
Boeing 767
Boeing 777
Boeing 787
Boeing DC9
Boeing DC10
Boeing MD11
Boeing MD80/MD90
Bombardier Dash 8
Canadair CRJ
BAe146/RJ100
Embraer 170/190
Fokker 70/100
Saab 340
Which model variant, buyer specification etc.  This is the problem, the FAA permit this, they permit this on all flights, not just those on a specific model.
EM interference is a real problem and EM shielding of older planes is less than on newer planes.


----------



## persia (Oct 2, 2013)

The question is, can a mobile phone generate enough EM interference on the right frequency to cause problems for equipment on a plane.  A mobile phone has a signal strength of about 3 watts at best.  It broadcasts on four specific frequencies ranges 850, 900, 1800 and 1900 MHz.  It is doubtful any of these frequencies are used for airplane electronics.  So we are dealing with a harmonic of a 3 watt transmitter. 

The more you look at the information used to ban mobile phones, the less scientifically plausible  it becomes.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 3, 2013)

And the less poweful individually but as a collective powerful. 2.4 and 5 ghz WiFi and finally And weaker still Bluetooth and nfc (nothing but for completeness)

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2013)

Gadgets, Airplanes, and You: What's Up With the FAA Rules - by Carrie Mihalcik/ News/ CNET.com

An FAA panel has recommended letting airline passengers use their electronic devices during takeoff and landing, according to reports. Here's how this potential rule change could affect your future flights.





The FAA already lets airlines use tablet computers in the cockpit, without connecting to the Internet, as part of an "electronic flight bag." Relaxed rules on device use could soon be making their way back to economy class.
(Credit: Alaska Airlines) 





Is gate-to-gate Wi-Fi access something you'd pay for?
(Credit: Delta) 

At the end of the article, learn what Alec Baldwin thinks about all this.


Richard


----------



## persia (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, the ultimate hypocrisy ban week electronic devices but sell them wifi....



SMHarman said:


> And the less poweful individually but as a collective powerful. 2.4 and 5 ghz WiFi and finally And weaker still Bluetooth and nfc (nothing but for completeness)
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 5, 2013)

persia said:


> Yes, the ultimate hypocrisy ban week electronic devices but sell them wifi....



The WiFi radio is much lower power. 300 ft in open air. Your cell radio can make it miles. Why hypocrisy?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't really know or care why cell phones are banned but I am glad they are for whatever reason. It just is nice not to be trapped in a seat having to listen to an inane conversation by some airhead who has to share countless details of whatever they think is important. 

Cheers


----------



## Joan-OH (Oct 7, 2013)

The real reason is really very simple - enjoy

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6905768/why-cant-you-use-phones-on-planes

Joan-OH


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 7, 2013)

Joan-OH said:


> The real reason is really very simple - enjoy
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6905768/why-cant-you-use-phones-on-planes
> 
> Joan-OH



Funny


Sent from my iPad


----------



## persia (Oct 9, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Funny
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Finally the truth.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 9, 2013)

*Don't expect a decision anytime soon*

At least for some time after the current furlough runs it's course and the study gets up and running again.

Turn off your devices below 10,000 feet.

http://www.nbcnews.com/travel/faa-furloughs-delay-decision-electronic-devices-8C11358050

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2013)

*Update: FAA rules that tablets and e-readers can be used....*

in all phases of flight. 

Here, from the big Kahuna: "It will take some time for each airline to certify their fleet is safe," said FAA administrator Michael Huerta, "but we expect implementation to be soon."

Thank goodness, phone calls and texts are still restricted.

The story, from NBC News: http://www.nbcnews.com/business/faa-allow-tablets-e-readers-during-all-phases-flight-8C11504132

That happened faster than I thought it would.

Jim


----------



## channimal (Oct 31, 2013)

methinks it will take longer than what folks think it will 

http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/...-be-first-to-allow-relaxed-digital-device-use


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm on a flight right now and was pleased to hear the news this morning about this change. The article I read indicated that many, if not most, planes should meet the approval process for gate to gate electronic use by the end of the year. I think that's a very reasonable time period, given approval today for the change. I doubt the airlines will need to do much to meet approval, either, which makes it easier and faster to implement.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jet Blue and Delta Now Allow Gadget Use During Entire Flight - by Joanna Stern/ ABCNEWS.com

"Starting today, passengers on JetBlue and Delta flights will no longer be told to turn off their electronic devices before takeoff and landing..."

The rule change happened faster than a lot of people thought it would.


Richard


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 2, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> "Starting today, passengers on JetBlue and Delta flights will no longer be told to turn off their electronic devices before takeoff and landing..."



Delta and JetBlue welcome Alex Baldwin with open arms!

Great news! I cannot imagine how relieved the FAs will be to not have to patrol the aisles for e-renegades.  Well, except for that one Delta FA who turned on me like a pit viper for having an iPod in my lap, even though it was turned off and my earphones were out of my ears.  "Put it away!  No, not in your hand, not in your pocket, in the OVERHEAD."  She's going to have a rough week trying to wield her power.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 2, 2013)

I have always wondered how many turn their devices off since the announcement is in English and I believe Spanish.  There are many first time flyers, people who forget, kids not paying attention, etc.

The flight attendants do walk around but they barely look at the passenger.  Do they really see if all the seat belts are buckled?  I have seen many times where they bypass someone's seat down before flying also.

Just wondering out loud.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 3, 2013)

Delta Celebrates FAA Gadget Sanity With a Viral YouTube Hit - by Peter Kafka/ Media/ AllThingsD.com

"The Federal Aviation Administration’s move to let people use their iPhones and Kindles while planes are taking off and landing — like they’re already doing, anyway — isn’t just good news for travelers. It was an opportunity for Delta’s social media team to strut their stuff.

The FAA announced the change on Thursday.* Today, Delta put this up on YouTube:"


Richard


----------



## Bucky (Nov 3, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> I don't really know or care why cell phones are banned but I am glad they are for whatever reason. It just is nice not to be trapped in a seat having to listen to an inane conversation by some airhead who has to share countless details of whatever they think is important.
> 
> Cheers



+1 :whoopie:


----------



## persia (Nov 3, 2013)

Digital mobile phones don't work on most of the flight and analogue phones are long gone, so we'll be thankfully spared the conversations.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 3, 2013)

persia said:


> Digital mobile phones don't work on most of the flight and analogue phones are long gone, so we'll be thankfully spared the conversations.



But some airhead will try and use Skype to make calls unless cell phones are specifically continue to be banned. :annoyed:

Cheers


----------



## persia (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm surprised more people don't use Apple Talk/Google Voice/Skype in flight using Gogo...



x3 skier said:


> But some airhead will try and use Skype to make calls unless cell phones are specifically continue to be banned. :annoyed:
> 
> Cheers


----------



## channimal (Nov 4, 2013)

channimal said:


> methinks it will take longer than what folks think it will
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/...-be-first-to-allow-relaxed-digital-device-use



http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/11/0...-in-flight-just-yet.html?partner=yahoofinance


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 4, 2013)

I was on two Delta flights today and able to use my iPad throughout. The announcement has changed to preventing use of laptop computers and DVD movie players...all else is permitted, with the obvious caveat that it must be in plane mode (even for those planes with wifi, until 10,000 ft when they turn on the wifi, at which point wifi is fine, but cell is not). Surprised that Delta is amongst the first, but pleased.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 8, 2013)

FAA Ruling on Personal Devices in Flight Leaves Troubling Safety Questions - by William J. McGee/ Yahoo!News/yahoo.com

"Though a recent FAA committee ruling scored a victory for air travelers, with potential to clear the skies for portable electronic device use from gate to gate, prominent aviation experts and groups question whether the agency panel was steamrolled by industry interests at the possible expense of safety...


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> FAA Ruling on Personal Devices in Flight Leaves Troubling Safety Questions - by William J. McGee/ Yahoo!News/yahoo.com
> 
> "Though a recent FAA committee ruling scored a victory for air travelers, with potential to clear the skies for portable electronic device use from gate to gate, prominent aviation experts and groups question whether the agency panel was steamrolled by industry interests at the possible expense of safety...
> 
> ...



I like the idea, however, I pray that air travelers will still respect their fellow air travelers sitting next to them who are not using their electronic devices.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 9, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> I like the idea, however, I pray that air travelers will still respect their fellow air travelers sitting next to them who are not using their electronic devices.



Not sure what you mean. The use of the device is no different than over the last number of years, except that now you may use it at all stages of the flight.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I was on two Delta flights today and able to use my iPad throughout. The announcement has changed to preventing use of laptop computers and DVD movie players...all else is permitted, with the obvious caveat that it must be in plane mode (even for those planes with wifi, until 10,000 ft when they turn on the wifi, at which point wifi is fine, but cell is not). Surprised that Delta is amongst the first, but pleased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I suspect the only reason that movie players and laptops are still not allowed is because they would usually require the tray table to be lowered. The tray table still has to be in the stowed position during takeoff and landing.

Something else I don't understand. Why does the isle arm rest need to be lowered during take off and landing. In the event of an emergency, it would be so much easier to get out of the seat if those stupid things were out of the way. I dislike it when they are in a fixed position and can't be raised at all.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Something else I don't understand. Why does the isle arm rest need to be lowered during take off and landing. In the event of an emergency, it would be so much easier to get out of the seat if those stupid things were out of the way. I dislike it when they are in a fixed position and can't be raised at all.



Helps keep you in your seat in addition to the seat belt on a rough landing. 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 10, 2013)

US Airways and Alaska now permit use of electronic devices from gate to gate.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## eal (Nov 11, 2013)

We spent 6 hours on an Alaska Airlines plane from Seattle to Maui yesterday, and I got to keep my e-reader on the entire time, such a thrill! Before it was actually quite a long time that you had to leave it powered off - maybe 10 min when taking off and 15 min when landing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 21, 2013)

Southwest to Be First With Gate-to-Gate WiFi Service - by Ina Fried/ Mobile/ AllThingsD.com

"Frequent fliers have been quick to note which airlines are allowing passengers to use their electronics during takeoff and landing, but Southwest Airlines is upping the ante.

In addition to already allowing use of the gadgets themselves, the carrier is the first U.S. airline (and likely the only one for some time) to provide the option of gate-to-gate Wi-Fi Internet service. That’s because it uses a satellite technology that differs from the air-to-ground technology used by Gogo, which powers the inflight Wi-Fi for most other airlines..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 21, 2013)

F.C.C. to Weigh Allowing Cellphone Use On Flights - by Edward Wyatt and Nick Bilton/ Technology/ Business Day/ The New York Times.com

"The Federal Communications Commission said on Thursday that it would consider changing its rules to permit the use of cellphones and other wireless-data devices during airline flights. If approved, the change is certain to delight some passengers but frustrate many others..."



Richard


----------



## channimal (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pleasantly surprised at the speed of adoption in allowing readers/ipads, et al.  I do think that allowing cell phone usage will become more of a nuisance than benefit.  Bose should be happy as I envision them selling more noise-reducing headphones


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 22, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> "Frequent fliers have been quick to note which airlines are allowing passengers to use their electronics during takeoff and landing, but Southwest Airlines is upping the ante.
> 
> In addition to already allowing use of the gadgets themselves, the carrier is the first U.S. airline (and likely the only one for some time) to provide the option of gate-to-gate Wi-Fi Internet service. That’s because it uses a satellite technology that differs from the air-to-ground technology used by Gogo, which powers the inflight Wi-Fi for most other airlines..."



Someone should let Southwest in on these changes.  They weren't allowing any devices powered on during take-offs and landings as of Monday when I flew with them.


----------



## Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

MULTIZ321 said:


> F.C.C. to Weigh Allowing Cellphone Use On Flights - by Edward Wyatt and Nick Bilton/ Technology/ Business Day/ The New York Times.com



Nooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 22, 2013)

Blues said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!



+1! I can't imagine all the 'business types' making calls and trying to conduct sales calls and the leisure travelers, "Guess where I am" calls. Gimme my noise cancellers!

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 22, 2013)

When we flew UA back from Hawaii, their airline attendants were indicating that you could keep your device on from gate to gate. However, they still had the outdated safety video telling everyone to turn them off for takeoff.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 23, 2013)

Putting the Southwest Airlines Gate-to-Gate WiFi to the Test - by Danny Sullivan/News/ CNet.com

"When I flew to Las Vegas on Southwest Airlines on Tuesday, I had to do the same old routine of turning off my electronic devices. But for my return trip on Thursday, life was dramatically different. Southwest changed to allow devices to remain on, as a new Federal Aviation Administration rule allows. It also became the first airline to allow "gate to gate" Wi-Fi. For me, it was the perfect opportunity to put that promise to the test..."

Richard


----------



## persia (Nov 25, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> +1! I can't imagine all the 'business types' making calls and trying to conduct sales calls and the leisure travelers, "Guess where I am" calls. Gimme my noise cancellers!
> 
> Jim




Thank goodness Analogue is dead, the digital mobile phones won't work above 10000 feet and then only above a city.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 25, 2013)

persia said:


> Thank goodness Analogue is dead, the digital mobile phones won't work above 10000 feet and then only above a city.



Cellphones can work above 10000' but it does require the airline to install the necessary technology that would in effect make the plane a local cell tower that cellphones would connect to.  Some airlines in Europe already have it and some US Airlines are looking at adding it (or may already have it).  It's going to happen sooner or later, hopefully the airlines limit it to just texting and email.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't want calling permitted on board a plane. But it's going to happen. It's inevitable. The airlines will earn revenue from it, and revenue is the key decision maker for airlines. They'll say they listen to their customers, since their marketing dept will be involved with the customer relations aspect of this issue. But in the end I bet they'll just ease into it and then offer it throughout most planes. And yes, this will be a differentiator for some airlines and a few percent of flyers will pay more for a plane that doesn't permit it, but most will pay the cheapest and then complain about it. End of story.


Sent from my iPad


----------

